# "Mirror"-Copy



## Larry Laffer (16 Mai 2007)

Hallo,
in meiner Firma haben wir mehrere Programmiergeräte, nicht nur für SPS. Ich würde nun gerne den jeweiligen Ausführungsstand der Dateien auf allen Rechnern gleich haben - Sprich: möglicherweise entsprechend ihres Datei-Änderungs-Datums soll die jeweils neuste Datei auf alle anderen Rechner kopiert werden.

Kann mir jemand zu dem Thema eine Software empfehlen ?


----------



## afk (16 Mai 2007)

Wenn Du XP auf den PGs hast, kann ich Dir das SyncToy von Microsoft empfehlen, das ist kostenlos und funktioniert bei mir problemlos. 

In Deinem Fall wird es vermutlich das Beste sein, die zu synchronisierenden Dateien auf einem Netzlaufwerk abzulegen, und alle PGs jeweils damit abzugleichen.


Gruß Axel


----------



## Kai (16 Mai 2007)

Ich arbeite schon länger mit AllSync und bin damit sehr zufrieden. 

Die Firma hat einen sehr guten Support und die Referenzen sprechen für sich.

Gruß Kai


----------



## Oberchefe (16 Mai 2007)

Wenn es immer die gleichen Verzeichnisse sind reicht auch eine kleine Batchdatei und Windows Bordmittel (xcopy).


----------



## volker (16 Mai 2007)

Larry Laffer schrieb:


> entsprechend ihres Datei-Änderungs-Datums soll die jeweils neuste Datei auf alle anderen Rechner kopiert werden.


 
unabhängig davon wie das realisiert wird, sehe ich hier aber auch gefahren.

wenn jemand nun an irgendeinen pc irgendwas ändert wird das auch auf allen anderen pcs geändert. auch dann, wenn es evtl noch gar nicht in der cpu ist.
und wenn da evtl ein fehler drin ist haben alle diesen fehler. und du hast evtl kein projekt mehr welches den aktuellen stand hat.

wir handhaben das eigentlich so:
wenn irgendjemand ein projekt bearbeitet trägt er das in eine textdatei, die im archivverzeichnis des jeweiligen projekt liegt ein.

dann weiss jeder der das projekt evtl parallel dazu bearbeiten will, das daran gearbeitet wird, und man kann sich mit dem anderen kurzschliessen.

auf das netz legen wir nur den wirklich aktuellen stand der in der cpu ist ab


----------



## Larry Laffer (17 Mai 2007)

Hallo,
erst mal schönen Dank für die Programm-Vorschläge. Das werde ich mir auf jeden Fall ansehen ...

@Volker:
Dein Einwand ist selbstverständlich vollkommen berechtigt - und, ich muss zugeben, ganz wohl ist mir bei der Sache auch nicht ... 

Dennoch, für die Programmierung (und normalerweise auch die Änderung der vorhandenen Programme) bin normalerweise nur ich zuständig. Ich habe aber auch noch einen Elektriker, den ich ein bißchen mehr an die Programmierung kriegen will (um mich zu entlasten) und einen Kontrukteur, der auch schon mal 'nen Timer-Wert ändert (allerdings nur zu meiner Entlastung). Der Sammelpunkt der SPS-Programme ist somit mein Rechner. Darüber hinaus haben wir noch Kamera-Software im Einsatz, deren Programme ich eigentlich auch bei mir haben möchte (als zentralen Punkt), die aber nicht unbedingt immer von mir erstellt oder geändert werden.
Die Server-Lösung ist der aktuelle Weg, aber ich muss gestehen, das in der Hitze des Tages-Geschäftes es öfter schon mal vorkommt (auch von mir), dass ein Projekt nicht auf den Server zurückgesichert wird - und schon haben wir den Salat ... Deswegen meine Anfrage.

In diesem Zusammenhang würde mich interessieren, ob Kai und AFK Erfahrungen mit dem von ihnen gemachten Vorschlag haben - auch und vor allen Dingen im genannten Zusammenhang.

Bis dahin - viele Grüße
LL


----------



## afk (17 Mai 2007)

volker schrieb:


> unabhängig davon wie das realisiert wird, sehe ich hier aber auch gefahren.





Larry Laffer schrieb:


> In diesem Zusammenhang würde mich interessieren, ob Kai und AFK Erfahrungen mit dem von ihnen gemachten Vorschlag haben - auch und vor allen Dingen im genannten Zusammenhang.


Sehe ich auch so wie Volker, ein automatischer Abgleich ist bei mehreren Programmierern ziemlich gefährlich. 

Aber ein "Helferlein" beim manuellen Abgleich ist schon von Vorteil, darum verwende ich das SyncToy recht gerne. Der Abgleich muß bei SyncToy manuell gestartet werden, und es wird auch erst aufgelistet, was es tun wird, bevor es die Kopier-Aktionen tatsächlich durchführt. In der Liste kann man dann auch noch einzelne Aktionen wieder abwählen. Außerdem kennt es mehrere Arten der Synchronisation (bidirektional, unidirektional, nur neue Dateien, usw.), und ist recht einfach zu konfigurieren. Zudem ist es (obwohl von Microsoft) auch noch kostenlos zu haben.

Der Vorgang ist damit zwar etwas aufwendiger als ein vollautomatischer Abgleich, kann einem aber die von Volker erwähnten, bösen Überraschungen ersparen und ist immer noch wesentlich komfortabler als jedes Verzeichnis von Hand durchzuackern und nach geänderten Dateien zu suchen.

Übrigens, zumindest ein wenig automatisieren kann man sich das mit den "geplanten Tasks" in der Systemsteuerung. Einfach das SyncToy jeden Abend zu einer Zeit starten, zu der man üblicherweise noch arbeitet (so mache ich das zumindest). Dadurch wird die Synchronisation zwar noch nicht ausgeführt, aber das Fenster ist schon mal offen, und man vergisst es dann nicht so leicht.


Gruß Axel


----------



## Kai (17 Mai 2007)

volker schrieb:


> wenn jemand nun an irgendeinen pc irgendwas ändert wird das auch auf allen anderen pcs geändert. auch dann, wenn es evtl noch gar nicht in der cpu ist.
> und wenn da evtl ein fehler drin ist haben alle diesen fehler. und du hast evtl kein projekt mehr welches den aktuellen stand hat.


 
Für dieses Problem gibt es bei AllSync die Möglichkeit, glöschte oder überschriebene Daten in einen Backupordner zu verschieben:

*Daten in einen Backupordner verschieben*

_Sie können für jedes Profil__ einen Backupordner festlegen, in welchen alle Dateien und Ordner kopiert werden, die beim einem Kopiervorgang gelöscht oder überschrieben werden müssen. Für jeden Kopiervorgang eines Profils wird in dem Backupordner ein neues Verzeichnis mit dem Namen des Profils, des aktuellen Datum und der momentanen Uhrzeit angelegt. In dieses Verzeichnis werden dann die Dateien und Ordner mit ihrer kompletten Verzeichnisstruktur hineinkopiert. Somit ist gewährleistet, das man jederzeit auf eine ältere Version zurückgreifen kann und keine wichtigen Daten verloren gehen. _

*Weitere Optionen:*

_Sie können festlegen, wie viele Generationen von Backupordnern immer vorhanden sein sollen. _
_Die gesicherten Daten können nach dem Kopiervorgang in eine einzelne Zipdatei komprimiert werden. _
Datensicherheit

Gruß Kai


----------



## Kai (17 Mai 2007)

afk schrieb:


> Der Abgleich muß bei SyncToy manuell gestartet werden, und es wird auch erst aufgelistet, was es tun wird, bevor es die Kopier-Aktionen tatsächlich durchführt. In der Liste kann man dann auch noch einzelne Aktionen wieder abwählen. Außerdem kennt es mehrere Arten der Synchronisation (bidirektional, unidirektional, nur neue Dateien, usw.), und ist recht einfach zu konfigurieren.
> 
> Der Vorgang ist damit zwar etwas aufwendiger als ein vollautomatischer Abgleich, kann einem aber die von Volker erwähnten, bösen Überraschungen ersparen und ist immer noch wesentlich komfortabler als jedes Verzeichnis von Hand durchzuackern und nach geänderten Dateien zu suchen.


 
In AllSync gibt es dafür das Reportfenster mit der Reportlegende.



afk schrieb:


> Übrigens, zumindest ein wenig automatisieren kann man sich das mit den "geplanten Tasks" in der Systemsteuerung. Einfach das SyncToy jeden Abend zu einer Zeit starten, zu der man üblicherweise noch arbeitet (so mache ich das zumindest). Dadurch wird die Synchronisation zwar noch nicht ausgeführt, aber das Fenster ist schon mal offen, und man vergisst es dann nicht so leicht.


 
Hierfür gibt es bei AllSync den Scheduler

Gruß Kai


----------



## Kai (17 Mai 2007)

Larry Laffer schrieb:


> Dennoch, für die Programmierung (und normalerweise auch die Änderung der vorhandenen Programme) bin normalerweise nur ich zuständig. Ich habe aber auch noch einen Elektriker, den ich ein bißchen mehr an die Programmierung kriegen will (um mich zu entlasten) und einen Kontrukteur, der auch schon mal 'nen Timer-Wert ändert (allerdings nur zu meiner Entlastung). Der Sammelpunkt der SPS-Programme ist somit mein Rechner. Darüber hinaus haben wir noch Kamera-Software im Einsatz, deren Programme ich eigentlich auch bei mir haben möchte (als zentralen Punkt), die aber nicht unbedingt immer von mir erstellt oder geändert werden.
> Die Server-Lösung ist der aktuelle Weg, aber ich muss gestehen, das in der Hitze des Tages-Geschäftes es öfter schon mal vorkommt (auch von mir), dass ein Projekt nicht auf den Server zurückgesichert wird - und schon haben wir den Salat ... Deswegen meine Anfrage.


 
Meiner Meinung nach ist AllSync ideal für Dich:

AllSync Anwendungsbeispiele

AllSync Screenshots

AllSync Profileigenschaften Kopiermodus

Gruß Kai


----------



## Larry Laffer (17 Mai 2007)

Hallo Kai, hallo Axel,
es ist euch auf jeden Fall gelungen meine Bedenken zu zerstreuen. Ich denke, ich werde mir nächste Woche beide Programme mal herunterladen und gucken. Bei dem von Kai erwähnten Programm gibt es ja auch die Möglichkeit erstmal zu testen ... - also tue ich das auf jeden Fall.

Wie schon erwähnt : Danke für die Anregungen ...


----------



## Kai (17 Mai 2007)

Es wird von AllSync in der nächsten Zeit eine neue Version 3 erscheinen. :idea: 

Zum Testen kannst Du natürlich die aktuelle Version 2.7.55 verwenden.

Gruß Kai


----------



## UniMog (20 Mai 2007)

Hi

wie Kai schon geschrieben hat AllSync ist wirklich klasse.
Es gibt noch Backer 6.6 was auch nicht schlecht ist.

http://www.cordes-dev.com/deutsch/uebersicht.html

gruß


----------

